
Philz Coffee raises $45M Series C - sloanesturz
https://medium.com/@JacobJaber/the-culture-of-philz-df9344627756#.mfxe2o8fz
======
noahmbarr
Sadly, I've found the consistency of their product to be increasingly hit or
miss recently. I order the same item every time, and it ranges from bland to
"day changing".

I think they've scaled too fast. "Everyday awesome" is tough to achieve
particularly when you're hyper focused on exponential expansion. TGP's money
isn't going to change the emphasis, but I only hope they don't forget what
initially enabled this growth -- a really great product.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Anxiously awaiting the IPO.

